# QG16 Sunny N16 chassis



## joe_d_boss (Jul 29, 2005)

I just got in a used Nissan Sunny with QG16de engine from Singapore with only 27,000 kms on it. I'm all the way over in the Caribbean. Anyways, I was wondering what are some mods that can be done for a littler extra hp on this engine. Can anyone recommend a better air filter. Intake with cone filter, how bout that? I have had a few ppl over here tell me that I can damage MAF sensor if I mess with those. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

joe_d_boss said:


> I just got in a used Nissan Sunny with QG16de engine from Singapore with only 27,000 kms on it. I'm all the way over in the Caribbean. Anyways, I was wondering what are some mods that can be done for a littler extra hp on this engine. Can anyone recommend a better air filter. Intake with cone filter, how bout that? I have had a few ppl over here tell me that I can damage MAF sensor if I mess with those. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Hi!

I'm running my QG16DE with a PiperCross element filter with a custom CAI all the way down to the fenderwell. Quite noticable difference, especially the response. Remember, if you intend to do a replacement drop in aftermarket filter, make sure you do your CAI conversion as well. Been using it for almost 1 month... 'touch wood' no problem so far.


----------



## joe_d_boss (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Kaizer. I feel like waiting a bit before doing any mods. My engine falls in the recall range and I have no idea if the problems were fixed before, so I need to be sure that all is well before I start doing any mods. :thumbup:


----------

